# JSTL Foreach



## Sanix (10. Aug 2006)

Hallo,
Ich iteriere (geiles Wort) über eine ArrayList:

```
<c:forEach begin="${sessionScope.PagingHelper.firstRecord - 1}" 
					end="${sessionScope.PagingHelper.lastRecord - 1}" 
					var="record" items="${sessionScope.arrResult}">
```

Ich habe mit begin und end das Anfang und das Ende festgelegt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, an die derzeitige Nummer zu kommen? Also, ich will wissen, bei welchem Objekt er gerade in der ArrayList ist, die Zeigerposition.


----------



## Sanix (17. Aug 2006)

Weiss niemand ob dies überhaupt möglich ist?


----------



## daLenz (17. Aug 2006)

du kannst:
varStatus="status"
im c:forEach-Tag definieren

und über:
${status.count}
auslesen

greetz


----------



## Sanix (17. Aug 2006)

Danke, funktioniert


----------

